# Yiff in hell, furfags



## Mikael Grizzly (Aug 17, 2008)

Well, maybe not yiff, but trudging through Diablo with my brother (a furry no less) is damn awesome. Anyone else playing this game?

And what phattest lewt did you all get? ​


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Aug 17, 2008)

Which Diablo?


----------



## Mikael Grizzly (Aug 17, 2008)

Diablo 1. Quite awesome, especially since the graphics are so well drawn and have a certain sense of style, like in old fantasy comics.


----------



## WhiteHowl (Aug 17, 2008)

been too long and too many long hours of grinding to remember anything out of the diablo series.


----------



## TÃ¦farÃ³s (Aug 17, 2008)

I see wot you did thar.

Well anyway, my friend's been bugging me to try the entire series. Will I like it? Stay tuned.


----------



## Alblaka (Aug 17, 2008)

Hey, of course it's Diablo I! Or could you imagine, that the stll best Adventure-Game ever would have such a graphic? Diablo II is the ultimate game. Still it is the best adventure-one. At least in the meaning of 76% of all german game journals ^^

I played Diablo I, too, but was annoyed by the graphic and stopped. Diablo II i played damn much, but often hung in the Act V -.-


----------



## Dyluck (Aug 17, 2008)

Dungeon Crawlers suck.

I'm in Act IV in Diablo II and currently on "I quit" status. Shit's not worth it.


----------



## Draco_2k (Aug 17, 2008)

Still can't decide between getting Diablo II or waiting for the third instalment.


----------



## Mikael Grizzly (Aug 17, 2008)

Get all three. It's one continuous story. 

And we'll be returning to Tristram in D3!


----------



## Smurgen (Aug 17, 2008)

I used to love Diablo but after playing Diablo II, i can't go back to the first one anymore.


----------



## Verin Asper (Aug 18, 2008)

still playing D2 would often drop it to play DS2, then again drop that to return to D2


----------



## Smurgen (Aug 18, 2008)

Fun Fact: Diablo 1 has NO copy protection whatsoever


----------



## Mikael Grizzly (Aug 18, 2008)

A game from better times...


----------



## darkdy50 (Aug 18, 2008)

i play 2 on battle, anyone want to play with me >:}


----------



## KalebFenoir (Aug 19, 2008)

I remember my friend playing Diablo. He'd played it so long his entire armour kit was made up of 'indestructible' pieces. We used to joke that a monster in that game would cast a big spell at him, and he'd be like "Ha ha! My armour is invinicible! You can't hurt me!"... and then about 5 seconds later there's a pile of perfectly pristine, indestructible armour... settling over a rather large pile of ashes that used to be the guy INSIDE. XD


----------



## pheonix (Aug 19, 2008)

I hate diablo it was to easy.


----------



## Narffet (Aug 19, 2008)

I played D2 a ton a while back, did rather well. Full IK, my Necro had an Enigma, and a fair amount of SoJs to my name. Oh, and an annihilus charm that I managed to snag myself (though my friend sniped as my IK Barb tanked).

Gave it up though. There's a point in which you just can't progress any further without putting an insane amount of time in. Though I'm looking very forward to 3.


----------

